# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting 1 P.M. May 26, 2018



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting 1 P.M. May 26, 2018

A DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held on Saturday May 26th from 1-3 P.M. at the home of member Amanda Eldridge in Fort Worth. Amanda has noted that there are cats in residence in case anyone has an allergic reaction. No topic has been set for the meeting and suggestions are encouraged. 

Drawings for door prizes and the plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting and both are limited to DFW-APC members. Please bring drinks or a snack to share and be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes. 

Note: A Dennerle Scaper's Tank 10 Gallon Aquarium Kit with LED Light Fixture will be raffled at the meeting with raffle tickets selling for $5 each. The tank is complete with a glass top, an LED light, and internal filter.

DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details. For others wishing to attend please PM secretary Brad Boustead (bsboust) or treasurer Mike Herod (Crownman) for more details.

Brad Boustead (bsboust) 
Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

fertilization or lighting would be interesting topics. Will the address be included in the email or will it be given out closer to meeting time.


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

The address will be in the email, we don't post members addresses publicly.

Brad Boustead


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

crowman sent out the address a few days ago.


----------



## PatrickDominick (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll be coming for the first time this Saturday. I heard there would be discussion about what people are bringing to trade but haven't seen anything. I don't have many plants to bring quite yet, but I can bring some starburst endlers and cherry shrimp if anyone is interested.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Patrick has very nice shrimp and endlers. I have some of both from him.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would love some of your starburst endlers. I have more black guppies if anybody is interested.


----------



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

crownman - would you please resend me the address for the meeting

Bobalston9 AT yahoo D O T com


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have any spare plants, so I am bringing 18 cherry shrimp, 12 carbon rili shrimp, and 8 blueish shrimp. All Neocaridina variations. Counts estimated. Bagged by color. 

I can put them on the plant table or they can be part of the door prize drawings.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I need the address I can't find it.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

had fun, thanks amanda I like the rimless tank the best.


----------



## Anekcm33 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for having us noobs! (McKena and Manny.) Had a great time, and very appreciative of all the new plants for my tanks. Hopefully will have more than cookies to contribute next time! 🙂


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice meeting at a nice place, loved your planted tanks. Somebody was talking about something they used to soak PVC in so it can be colored and not peel off. Anybody know what that was and where to get it Also, what type of coloring material is best to use after soaking.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

The solvent mentioned was MEK (Methyl Ethyl Ketone). Can't help with the dye.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klean-Strip-32-oz-Methyl-Ethyl-Ketone-MEK-Solvent-QME71/100210976


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Steve,

Here is one way of dying PVC. They actually use clear pvc cleaner as the solvent. I found another site that uses straight MEK and that is what I was talking about yesterday and what I will be sharing at the DIY meeting in September.

http://www.boswyckfarms.org/staining-pvc-a-boswyck-farms-guide/

Brad Boustead


----------

